# Old school cartoons.



## ico (Nov 5, 2011)

Thread for discussions about old school cartoons which luckily we all have witnessed and the current generation kids never will.


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 5, 2011)

Top Cat 

*3.bp.blogspot.com/-JBMN4SWnye8/Tir6IqaoQ6I/AAAAAAAABgE/OXtr50OIukA/s320/TopCatTVSoundtrackFront.JPG

used to watch it in late 90's

gonna download all episodes


----------



## ico (Nov 5, 2011)

Hindi dubbed Duck Tales, Talespin and Winnie the Pooh on DD Metro. The Jungle Book on DD National too back in 1996.


----------



## Piyush (Nov 5, 2011)

Captain Planet, Johny Quest, Talespin, TinTin, The Adam's Family and many more...


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Nov 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]iqE74c54Nfc[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]3_lt3suFuDo[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]fTE7Dd2QFtQ[/YOUTUBE]
[YOUTUBE]93Nwl-3SGzA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 5, 2011)

i'm missing the old Cartoon Network a lot now.
and Sony Max too


----------



## ico (Nov 5, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]RsaFDUu6IOM[/YOUTUBE]

I used to laugh at this theme song. lol.


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 5, 2011)

POWER EXTREMEEEEE !!!!


----------



## doomgiver (Nov 5, 2011)

*power zone!!!!*


----------



## Alok (Nov 5, 2011)

ico said:


> Hindi dubbed Duck Tales, Talespin and Winnie the Pooh on DD Metro. The Jungle Book on DD National too back in 1996.



metro , yes i remember watching He-Man ,duck tales . Also remember time, it was 4pm to 6pm.

Aladdin(3 movies and most of episodes) ,Lorel'n Hardy , Little lady Mermaid , jungle book all i still have in my dvd collection.

Well hindi dubbed disney episodes probably still comes on DD1 on every sat.(disney jadoo)


----------



## ico (Nov 5, 2011)

^^ at what time?


----------



## Alok (Nov 6, 2011)

In Metro days i was in 2nd std.
Except He-Man i have something from every character i love specially disney classics Lionking , Beauty and Beast , Aladdin , Tarzan , Mowgli.

Also they have great music. I love *Arabian Nights , Hakuna Matata , You'll be in my heart , circle of life.*
my mobile is filled up with these.


----------



## Nipun (Nov 6, 2011)

Loved captain planet, Swat Kats, Kids Next Door and TinTin when I was in 2nd-3rd..


----------



## Alok (Nov 6, 2011)

@ico Time for Disney Jadoo is 9:30am to 10:30am . Classics are shown at 9:30 to 10 (they take one character episodes as series , i watched all episodes Winnie , Aladdin , Tarzan in this tv series.

and modern like ( Buzz Lightyear) shown at 10 to 10:30.


----------



## Faun (Nov 6, 2011)

Nipun said:


> Loved captain planet, Swat Kats, *Kids Next Door* and TinTin when I was in 2nd-3rd..



Now I love girl next door


----------



## Alok (Nov 6, 2011)

^

well youtube have every episode from disney classics. Better download than to wait for tv timing.


----------



## eagle_y2j (Nov 6, 2011)

Ducktales, Woo-hoo!


----------



## Skud (Nov 6, 2011)

During mid 80s, Mickey & Donald in Sunday morning and Spiderman in afternoon. Then came Ducktales, Tailspin and Jungle Book. Oh, I leave He-man, never loved that series.

Good old Doordarshan days.


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 6, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> POWER EXTREMEEEEE !!!!



was in class 3-4 when i started watching it (Centurions) along with Swat Kats.



Piyush said:


> Johny Quest



its Jonny Quest 



Kola2842 said:


> metro , yes i remember watching He-Man ,duck tales . Also remember time, it was 4pm to 6pm.



but was irregular. sometimes instead of cartoon they used to give some other series or stupid cartoons.


----------



## d6bmg (Nov 6, 2011)

Don't forget teh Tom & Jerry.


----------



## Skud (Nov 6, 2011)

Yeah, for me it was synonymous to CN. And Popeye too.


----------



## vaibhav23 (Nov 6, 2011)

well disney jadoo on DD National shows Tintin.
Kids next door is shown in CN at 4 a.m. I think.Watched


----------



## asingh (Nov 6, 2011)

Love Swat Cats. Also this Japanese Anime which used to come. Had Cybertron in it..? Anyone a idea, what that was. Those robots could change, with big swords.


----------



## Nipun (Nov 6, 2011)

^^Transformers??



Skud said:


> Yeah, for me it was synonymous to CN. And Popeye too.


I also loved popeye.. I used to watch it with my brother in evening with a glass of milk..


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 6, 2011)

asingh said:


> Love Swat Cats. Also this Japanese Anime which used to come. Had Cybertron in it..? Anyone a idea, what that was. Those robots could change, with big swords.



Voltron?


----------



## axes2t2 (Nov 6, 2011)

Birdman,SpaceGhost,Johny Quest.

*Pingoo* : This one I really liked a lot.


----------



## asingh (Nov 6, 2011)

No no...not transformers. It was Japanese Anime for sure.


----------



## Nipun (Nov 6, 2011)

axes2t2 said:


> Birdman,SpaceGhost,Johny Quest.
> 
> *Pingoo* : This one I really liked a lot.


I loved it too. Earlier I used to think they talk in english and when I will learn it, I may understand what they're talking about 

Also courage the cowardly dog..!


----------



## ico (Nov 6, 2011)

asingh said:


> No no...not transformers. It was Japanese Anime for sure.


Voltron...like Sam said?

Daigunder? (Animax - no Cybertron though)

Beast Machines Transformers (CN circa 2000. Toonami mach #1)?


----------



## asingh (Nov 6, 2011)

No man. The title was different, and the soundtrack was damn good.


----------



## vaibhav23 (Nov 7, 2011)

I think that the old Shinchan's stupidities were better than now when almost all his episodes are censored.
Watch it sometimes with my cousin brother


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 7, 2011)

My favorite old cartoons:
1.Heman
2.Giant Robot (loved to call the robot using a watch)
3.Swat Kats (loved the starting title music)
4.The Mask
5.Jungle Book
6.DBZ
7.Aladdin
8.Talespin
9.Duck Tales
10.Donald duck,mickey mouse,goofy




asingh said:


> Also this Japanese Anime which used to come. Had Cybertron in it..? Anyone a idea, what that was. Those robots could change, with big swords.



was it anime or real people playing in that?


----------



## esumitkumar (Nov 7, 2011)

PINGOO: ah u made me remember happy old school days 

Also can I include I Dream of Jeannie ? (jee maaaalik...dhooooom !)


----------



## abhidev (Nov 7, 2011)

My favs were
He-man
Batman
Duck tales
Talespin
Shazaam
Super Human Samurai(not a cartoon though but loved it and never missed it)
Dexter's Lab
Johnny quest


Also has anyone watched the 'Agatha Christie' show that used to come just after Batman???


----------



## nbaztec (Nov 16, 2011)

asingh said:


> No no...not transformers. It was Japanese Anime for sure.



LOL! I had no idea anyone else used to watch that. It was NINJA ROBOTS!! with  Golden Lion, Purple Dragon, Crimson Falcon (fav!) and of course CYBERTRON!!

I used to watch every frickin' cartoon on CN, that is till they decided to screw it up, probably after 2 seasons of Pokemon.

RIP DBZ, Swat Cats, Ninja Robots, Transformers, Dexter's Lab, Top Cat, Whacky Races, Flintstones, Tom & Jerry, Batman, Scooby-Doo, KND, MIB, Tin-tin, Captain Planet, Samurai Jack, Jackie Chan Adventures, Tailspin, Duck Tales and Centurions.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Nov 16, 2011)

My favs!: 
Heman
Dexter's Laboratory
Swat-Kats
T&J
Popye
DBZ


----------



## coderunknown (Nov 17, 2011)

anyone used to watch "Mole"? specially "Mole and the city".


----------



## asingh (Nov 18, 2011)

nbaztec said:


> LOL! I had no idea anyone else used to watch that. It was NINJA ROBOTS!! with  Golden Lion, Purple Dragon, Crimson Falcon (fav!) and of course CYBERTRON!!
> 
> I used to watch every frickin' cartoon on CN, that is till they decided to screw it up, probably after 2 seasons of Pokemon.
> 
> RIP DBZ, Swat Cats, Ninja Robots, Transformers, Dexter's Lab, Top Cat, Whacky Races, Flintstones, Tom & Jerry, Batman, Scooby-Doo, KND, MIB, Tin-tin, Captain Planet, Samurai Jack, Jackie Chan Adventures, Tailspin, Duck Tales and Centurions.



Yes, Ninja Robots. Correct. Owe you one man, ya.


----------



## nbaztec (Nov 18, 2011)

asingh said:


> Yes, Ninja Robots. Correct. Owe you one man, ya.



*www.youtube.com/watch?v=4fr3YZ0jCOc
Go nostalgic.


----------



## silicon_fusion (Nov 18, 2011)

RIP to Old Carton network,which now replaced by new chinese material


----------



## Rockstar11 (Nov 18, 2011)

i love old cartoons..

anyone remember "The Real Ghostbusters" on sony Hindi Dubbed

*www.youtube.com/watch?v=7cEMjCXoUCw&feature=fvwrel


----------



## MegaMind (Nov 19, 2011)

Some missed out toons,
Jetsons, Yogi bear, 2 Stupid Dogs, richie rich, The Road Runner, The Sylverster & Tweety Mysteries, Looney Tunes... 

And the same clip between CN to TNT..


----------



## TheGamer (Dec 5, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Some missed out toons,
> Jetsons, Yogi bear, 2 Stupid Dogs, richie rich, The Road Runner, The Sylverster & Tweety Mysteries, Looney Tunes...



^^ & Aladdin, Batman, Spiderman, Swat Kats, Captain Planet, Centurions.....these were my favs. Also there was a particular one on AXN called NINKU.......loved dat 1 as well.


----------



## abhidev (Dec 13, 2011)

Pingu was awesome!!!


*t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSlaltk315ASxU77ZEgwdej6dTch-vYSCoSdqVLKYixQAABsDi79Q


----------



## Vyom (Dec 14, 2011)

My favorite show was Jonny Quest. And I have its whole TWO seasons. Sadly, the only two which were aired!


----------



## Vyom (Dec 15, 2011)

Wow... just came to know about yet another rip off of an Awesome cartoon show.
The Powerpuff Girls.... have been rebranded as an Anime... Powerpuff Girls Z!

Oh COME ON!! 

Here's the opening credits of Powerful Girls Z(ero)...



Spoiler



[YOUTUBE]A06jJSXDimU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Alok (Dec 16, 2011)

^Played an nes game powerpuff girls when i was in 4th/5th.


----------



## Vyom (Mar 9, 2012)

Forgive me for the bump, but this needed to be shared!

*fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/425698_10150722333121495_231435026494_11324838_24500716_n.jpg

*Only 90's kid will understand! *


----------



## techbulb (Mar 9, 2012)

Samurai jack was also very good

*2.bp.blogspot.com/-yh2X1ppPUak/TbL0y8hDyOI/AAAAAAAAACE/znqYo_y3Av8/s1600/Best+of+Samurai+Jack+Wallpaper.jpg


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 9, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Forgive me for the bump, but this needed to be shared!
> 
> *fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/425698_10150722333121495_231435026494_11324838_24500716_n.jpg
> 
> *Only 90's kid will understand! *



Captain Planet and the Planeteers


----------



## Sujeet (Mar 10, 2012)

Swat cats
heman
The mummy
adventures of jackie cha cn
kids next door
dexter
courage the cowardly dog
powerpuff girls
johnny bravo
billy the kid
scooby do classics
to and jerry old ones by chuck jones
captain planet
top cats
bey blade 1st season
card captors
teansformer cybertron
avatar
looney tunes classic..bugs.daffy.martian.road runner
gi joe classic cn

samurai jack

new cn is full of sh&# .
ben 10..chota bheem and crap.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 10, 2012)

You Guys made me senti ..  i miss my old days 90's would make a song(summer of 99) what days were they ...i cant explain by words ahh..
RIP to CN,RIP to Animax
i m proud that i have watched all those shows that new gen kids cant watch now..
It begins in late 90's when i was in lkg-ukg class missed my tutions for those 4-6pm shows used to air on dd metro..i used to eagery wait for cartoons everyday.those feelings new gen cant have..then cn came and my life changed...i thought 24 hours cartoon channel whoa......i was the happiest kid on planet(i thought)
But now even with numerous chanmels nothing to watch for me,my animax is also gone....200-2003- i miss shows like flinstons,jetsons..
2004-2008-golden era of cn with toonami time slot...beyblade,pokemon,tmnt,teen titans,DBZ,and of course NARUTO
with new cn logo it all changed ...
Animax(2005-2012)-RIP
fairy tail,BLEACH,etc...
hoping my story is similar to you all......


----------



## abhidev (Mar 10, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Wow... just came to know about yet another rip off of an Awesome cartoon show.
> The Powerpuff Girls.... have been rebranded as an Anime... Powerpuff Girls Z!
> 
> Oh COME ON!!
> ...



Oh man!!! why are they doing this ...original powerpuff was awesome...moo jojo voice over was too good.



nbaztec said:


> Ninja Robots Opening video - YouTube
> Go nostalgic.



This was an awesome series too..


----------



## Neuron (Mar 10, 2012)

Sujeet said:


> courage the cowardly dog



At last someone who likes courage.I still like the show.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 10, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> You Guys made me senti ..  i miss my old days 90's would make a song(summer of 99) what days were they ...i cant explain by words ahh..
> RIP to CN,RIP to Animax
> i m proud that i have watched all those shows that new gen kids cant watch now..
> It begins in late 90's when i was in lkg-ukg class missed my tutions for those 4-6pm shows used to air on dd metro..i used to eagery wait for cartoons everyday.those feelings new gen cant have..then cn came and my life changed...i thought 24 hours cartoon channel whoa......i was the happiest kid on planet(i thought)
> ...



saha kaha bhai..

jaane kaha gaye  woh din...


----------



## Renny (Mar 10, 2012)

The Centurions  

*img1.bdbphotos.com/images/orig/c/u/cukzifnuh9dlclkh.jpg



abhidev said:


> Pingu was awesome!!!
> 
> 
> *t3.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcSlaltk315ASxU77ZEgwdej6dTch-vYSCoSdqVLKYixQAABsDi79Q



I still remember the opening theme!

The real adventures of Johnny Quest!
*chud.com/articles/content_images/117/JONNYQUESTtitle.JPG


----------



## theserpent (Mar 10, 2012)

Swat Cats
Pokemon 
Beyblade
Dexter s lab
Power puff girls .
Corage the cowrly dog.
Scobby doby do
Heman
Captian Amercia
Shinchan
doraemon
kochikame
transformers
Some lonley toons
Johny bravo
Edd edd and eddy
flinstones
jetsons
Gi-Joe.
Cant rem


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 11, 2012)

The Real Adventures of Johnny Quest was excellent


----------



## Vyom (Mar 11, 2012)

^^ Real adventures of Johny Quest was among the many gems of its time! I have recently collected the only two season of Johny Quest that ever was able to be produced!


----------



## Renny (Mar 11, 2012)

Johnny Quest used to creep me out back in those days , many episodes had a paranormal theme to it.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Mar 12, 2012)

nobody watches anime?


----------



## Zangetsu (Mar 12, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> nobody watches anime?



I do watch but only Bleach


----------



## TheLetterD (Mar 18, 2012)

Im surprised no one mentioned Courage the Cowardly Dog!
Esp. the hindi version (Sherdil, Abh mai kya karuun??????? ABH MAI KYA KARUUUNNN???)

I also loved Batman, Samurai Jack, Pokemon, Bey Blade, Recess, Kids next door
And how can I forget
The Repeat telecasts of Dragon Ball Z, over and over and over again, though never boring!


----------



## mohityadavx (Mar 18, 2012)

Sam said:


> anyone used to watch "Mole"? specially "Mole and the city".


Yes it came on Doordarshan 

BTW My favorites:-
He Man
Batman
Captain Planet
SWAT KATS
Justice League
*Gummy Bears
Duck tales
Talespin*

List Goes On ......


----------



## Rockstar11 (Mar 18, 2012)

mohityadavx said:


> Yes it came on Doordarshan
> 
> BTW My favorites:-
> He Man
> ...



Gummy Bears in disney hours


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 24, 2012)

Duck tales and Talespin HINDI DUBBED TV series DVD. now available  yaaahoooo


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2012)

^ i loved the character Don Carnage


----------



## theserpent (Apr 24, 2012)

These days most of the cartoons suck.(Expect shinchan and phineas and Pherb).
Nothing can beat the old cartoons swat cats,he-man and tons more 

Google Image Result for *24.media.tumblr.com/tumblr_ly2zkyrUDY1qm0i60o1_500.jpg


----------



## CommanderShawnzer (Apr 24, 2012)

i did'nt spot this thread till now
My favourites
cartoon network
top cat
swat kats
flintstones
yogi-bear
ed,edd and eddy
captian planet
samurai jack
the very first pokemon show


nickelodeon(nick)
chalk zone
rocko's modern life
fairy oddparents
angry beavers
catdog
jimmy neutron
kenan and kel


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 24, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> ^ i loved the character Don Carnage



hawai lootera


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 24, 2012)

I used to watch these

Teletubbies
Telematches (Ok, it was not a cartoon but the show was amazing)
He Man
Duck Tales
Mickey Mouse (On Door Darshan)


----------



## mrintech (Apr 24, 2012)

Dragonball Z


----------



## Zangetsu (Apr 24, 2012)

^Yeah Goku


Rockstar11 said:


> hawai lootera


 yeah dubbed by javed jafferi & also sherkhan by nana patekar


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 24, 2012)

Courage the Cowardly dog was also awesome. Most other cartoons I liked have been mentioned. The cartoons became fail from Ben 10 generation.


----------



## JojoTheDragon (Apr 24, 2012)

^ So we switched to Anime.


----------



## icebags (Apr 24, 2012)

Those CN oldies were just awesome, liked Johny Quest, Swat Cats a lot, centurions too. Remember watching CN whole days sometimes when we had vacations lol, all of them were just so fantastic. 

Later, probably in 2001 CN showed DBZ, and it became my top favorite since. Then when Animax came, I have also liked Rurouni Kenshin, Area 88, FMA and many more, but those 90's are and will remain special to me.


----------



## sarthak (Apr 24, 2012)

Duck Tales
Captain Planet
Swat Kats
Tom and Jerry
Popeye
Centurions
Recess
Kids Next Door 
DBZ
and many more.........
Getting nostalgic thinking of old times ! And I agree thetechfreak, Ben 10 started making 'Cartoon Network' to 'CN'.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 24, 2012)

sarthak said:


> Duck Tales
> Captain Planet
> Swat Kats
> Tom and Jerry
> ...



Ducktales hindi dubbed dvds now available. 

i wish we can get Swat Kats Hindi Dubbed Dvd also.... Bade Meow and Chote Meow


----------



## axes2t2 (Apr 25, 2012)

The hindi dubbing of swat kats is bad.


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 25, 2012)

axes2t2 said:


> The hindi dubbing of swat kats is bad.



BahadOOOOOR Billay, Chotey Miiyau aur Bade Miiyau

*swatkats.us/images/Tbone.jpg


----------



## Desmond (Apr 25, 2012)

You guys talking about this: The Transformers (TV series) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 25, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> You guys talking about this: The Transformers (TV series) - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



No, we are not


----------



## Desmond (Apr 25, 2012)

That was in response to a post in the first page.


----------



## montsa007 (Apr 25, 2012)

DeSmOnD dAvId said:


> That was in response to a post in the first page.



I responded to this post - *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/1635883-post81.html


----------



## toad_frog09 (Apr 27, 2012)

Teletubbies? Anyone?
That show was mental. I even waved goodbye to tv screen at "bye bye po!, eh oh"..


----------



## Sarath (Apr 27, 2012)

Teletubies gave me a nightmare. I never saw it again. 

Samurai Jack anyone? It was abruptly stopped


----------



## pramudit (Apr 27, 2012)

my fav was beyblade... 
anybody saw winx club on cn??


----------



## Desmond (Apr 27, 2012)

pkkumarcool said:


> nobody watches anime?



I used to watch Fullmetal Alchemist, saw one whole season. Didn't watch brotherhood though. Then I used to watch Ghost In A Shell.

...and, oh yeah.....Death Note.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 27, 2012)

I hav watched almost every cartoon series aired on indian tv from 1997-2009..favs are ducktales,tarzan,teletubies(on dd metro @4-5 yr age),he man,The road runner show,pokemon,beyblade,digimon,dragon ball & Z,Bleach(fav forever),Full mental alchemist(all season)Naruto(ah why cn dont aired again why.)micky mouse and friends,scooby doo,Romeo X juliet,Fairy tail,spiderman,batman,fantastic four etc etc 
Those were the best days of my life oh yeah..........



Sarath said:


> Teletubies gave me a nightmare. I never saw it again.
> 
> Samurai Jack anyone? It was abruptly stopped



me watched samurai jack
it still aires at 4 am on cn dude dont worry...



toad_frog09 said:


> Teletubbies? Anyone?
> That show was mental. I even waved goodbye to tv screen at "bye bye po!, eh oh"..



i remember those days used to air on dd metro @5pm now airs on cbeebies wish i could go back in my past missing it....



toad_frog09 said:


> Teletubbies? Anyone?
> That show was mental. I even waved goodbye to tv screen at "bye bye po!, eh oh"..



i remember those days used to air on dd metro @5pm now airs on cbeebies wish i could go back in my past missing it....


----------



## theserpent (Apr 27, 2012)

All those oldie Cartoons were Lovely.Now Most Of the cartoons on CN are Sh!t.
Swat cats and sooo many Awsome Cartoons .
All good from Jetsons to flinstone


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 27, 2012)

how i missed jetsons and flinstons ...thnxx i just remembered!!!


----------



## RiGOD (Apr 27, 2012)

I feel sorry for the kids who watch all those pathetic cartoons airing now and think they're the best. Thank god, I grew up watching Swat Kats, Mummies Alive, Captain Planet, Popeye, Adam's Family, He-Man, Defenders of the Earth, Duck Tales (oh god did I miss something) and so on. I used to watch the Super Human Samurai at times too

And yeah Flintstones, Top Cat, Heathcliff, Courage the Cowardly Dog etc etc.

The 90's man, the Golden Era of cartoons. Damn I'm getting nostalgic. Today's kids are watching crap IMO.


----------



## theserpent (Apr 27, 2012)

^^ Exactly

Except Phineas and ferb,Doraemon,  Shinchan and family Guy(the last two are actually for teens)


----------



## the_conqueror (Apr 27, 2012)

My favourites:
Scooby-Doo, Looney tunes(Bugs Bunny& Daffy duck), The Mask, Flintstones, Swat Cats, He-man, Courage the cowardly dog and Tom n Jerry

The cartoon channels have gradually deteriorated over time, as I grew up. Really hate the crap cartoons which they show nowadays, like Chota Bheem. They should bring all those old cartoons back, so the new generation of children can also watch them. Even though their animation was not that good but overall they were million times better than the new ones.


----------



## pramudit (Apr 27, 2012)

+1
even though animation was not good but the cartoons were awesome...


----------



## nx112 (Apr 27, 2012)

SWAT CATS ,THE MASK ,DEXTER's LAB ,JOHNY BRAVO all are awesome  .


----------



## reddead (Apr 27, 2012)

samurai jack anyone??

also loved dexter's lab, talespin, Aladdin, duck tales and all others mentioned above


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 27, 2012)

POKEMON THE INDIGO LEAGUE!

Nothing beats it. Used to play Pokemon Red and Leaf Green on my old Game Boy Advance and completed them both twice on both PC emulator and GB.  Rest *ALL* the cartoons mentioned by people here, I used to watch them all (was a poor student back then, didn't study, so watched cartoons all day )


----------



## the_conqueror (Apr 27, 2012)

samurai jack, justice league, jackie chan, and much much more. The list goes on n on....


----------



## reddead (Apr 27, 2012)

desiJATT said:


> POKEMON THE INDIGO LEAGUE!
> 
> Nothing beats it. Used to play Pokemon Red and Leaf Green on my old Game Boy Advance and completed them both twice on both PC emulator and GB.  Rest *ALL* the cartoons mentioned by people here, I used to watch them all (was a poor student back then, didn't study, so watched cartoons all day )



i did watch the 1st pokemon and i remember collecting pokemon cards from uncle chips packets.....they went viral


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 28, 2012)

reddead said:


> samurai jack anyone??
> 
> also loved dexter's lab, talespin, Aladdin, duck tales and all others mentioned above




i am going to watch again.. Ducktales and talespin..
now Ducktales and Talespin available in HINDI Dubbed Dvd.. yahoo..


----------



## pkkumarcool (Apr 28, 2012)

reddead said:


> i did watch the 1st pokemon and i remember collecting pokemon cards from uncle chips packets.....they went viral



i used to collect cards and pokemon drawing books free with kissan jam i and my friends drew pokemons upto 100 rank ourselves and fully filled it!!!those awesome days

then came beyblade era when beyblades were so fmous that every kid had those.We used to fight with our beyblades during school recess.....
then dragon ball era....
Now nothing like that can be seen....


----------



## pramudit (Apr 28, 2012)

i still have my beyblades that came with uncle chips... they were packed untill my evil sis opened 'em... 
also got a metal beyblade, 2 funskool one and lots of materials...


----------



## sygeek (Apr 28, 2012)

pramudit said:


> i still have my beyblades that came with uncle chips... they were packed untill my evil sis opened 'em...
> also got a metal beyblade, 2 funskool one and lots of materials...


oh, the beyblade era. Once I bought one, and everyone in my colony started buying one as well. We then started having tournaments all the time. Those days were fun..


----------



## Sarath (Apr 28, 2012)

After the cartoon series everyone wanted a Beyblade. I ended up buying a couple of them for my younger brother.


----------



## desiJATT (Apr 28, 2012)

What about Duel Masters? I had around 200 cards, I remember they were pretty expensive at that time, and I had to convice dad to buy 10 cards every 2 weeks (they came in packs of 10, 50 rupees per pack)  but lost them when I was going to Haridwar in train :'( Saddest part of my life.

Pokemon Tazoos and then Jenga Cards from Cheetos, those were awesome. I also remember Card Captors, Sakuura from the same, who also became my first anime crush <3 

Timon and Pumbaa...Beyblade, Top Spin, Top Cat, Sheep in The Big City, Tom and Jerry, Disney cartoons like Looney Toons, Dexter's Laboratory and so on... You name it, I've seen it


----------



## nipunmaster (Apr 28, 2012)

This thread really made me nostalgic about the old golden days of CN!
My favourites:
The ORIGINAL scooby doo series
Swat Kats
Tom and jerry
Captain Planet
jetsons
Johnny Quest
and many more

Hey, does any one out there remember "ALF" which used to come on POGO some 5-6 years ago? It was about an alien dog, it was very good.

Too bad they dont show these cartoons now. I even sent CN and pogo mails to show atleast one of them, but no replies till now. Even in cant find Swat Kats anywhere on the internet in Hindi, or any other cartoon in Hindi. Seems like only CN has this classics in Hindi. And they dont even release DVDs in hindi.


----------



## KDroid (Apr 28, 2012)

Captain Planet, Pokemon, Beyblade, Pingoo  , Oswald, Bob the Builder FTW, Tom & Jerry.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 28, 2012)

nipunmaster said:


> This thread really made me nostalgic about the old golden days of CN!
> My favourites:
> The ORIGINAL scooby doo series
> Swat Kats
> ...



yes i remember. ALF 

It's a great show and specially the version dubbed in Hindi was Awesome.
which was aired on 1st Sony after on POGO TV.
Please make it avail in Hindi dubbed DVDs.Because i would love to buy them.

best Dialogue "Mazak tha bhai mazak Kamaal hai is dharti pe kiska mazak nahi samjta kya" 

jale ke aag kahte hain,
buje ko raak kahte hain,
aur jise___________ vuse alf kahte hain. 

whn alf says "galti ho gayi mar daliye"


----------



## reddead (Apr 28, 2012)

i had too google pingoo to remember it....anyways it pingu

BTW anyone remember *small wonder* on star plus? i know it was not a cartoon show....but that that was one awesome show....

i just remembered *hey arnold*, *catdog *, *kenan and kel* ,*The Angry Beavers*,*The Journey of Allen Strange*

and *www.nickelodeon.com.au/blammo/images/rug_animlogo.gifmy all time fav

good old nickelodeon 

ohh! i forgot *spongebob* 

they also telecasted some temple show and athletic games show whose name i can't remember

EDIT: found it *legends of the hidden temple* and *global guts*

this thread is full on nostalgia


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 28, 2012)

reddead said:


> i had too google pingoo to remember it....anyways it pingu
> 
> BTW anyone remember *small wonder* on star plus? i know it was not a cartoon show....but that that was one awesome show....
> 
> ...



yep small wonder is great. Vicky is cute robot. hindi dubbing is also nice.

on nikelodeon i think its "Legends of the Hidden Temple" show?


----------



## sygeek (Apr 29, 2012)

reddead said:


> i had too google pingoo to remember it....anyways it pingu
> 
> BTW anyone remember *small wonder* on star plus? i know it was not a cartoon show....but that that was one awesome show....
> 
> ...


oh yeah, loved those shows on nick, especially catdog and rugrats.


----------



## theserpent (May 1, 2012)

Digimon  was also good

And
Think..think think think thinkkkkkkkkkk............................................................................Jimmmy neutron


----------



## Theodre (Aug 12, 2012)

=> Swat katz!!! (\/)y   favourite.... (check ma avatar)
=> The mask (somebody stop me)
=> Jonny quest
=> Tom and jerry!!!
=> Speed racer 
=> Scooby doo 
=> Popeye the sailor man 
=> Looney tunes!!!
=> The road runner show!!
=> Silvester and tweety misteries 
=> Captain plannet!!!!
=> Tom and jerry kids show!!!
=> Top cat
=> Dexters laboratory
=> Johnny bravo  he ha 
=> Teenage mutants ninja turtles 
=> Power puff girls (chemical x ) i am mojojojo
And a lot more  Was a cartoon bug


----------



## tkin (Aug 12, 2012)

First it was *Power Extreme*, then *Power Zone* and Finally *Toonami*, remember the toons? I'll start.

*The Centurions
Swat Kats
Johny Quest
Ninja Robots(this I can't find complete anywhere, cr@p)
Pandavas
Captain Planet
Digimon
Pokemon
Aladdin
Dragonball Z*(f**cking cartoon network replayed the first season over and over for 8/9 yrs till I was bored to death)

Anything else?


----------



## Zangetsu (Aug 13, 2012)

tkin said:


> Dragonball Z[/B](f**cking cartoon network replayed the first season over and over for 8/9 yrs till I was bored to death)



after 10yrs they finally completed the DBZ on CN


----------



## tkin (Aug 13, 2012)

Zangetsu said:


> after 10yrs they finally completed the DBZ on CN


Meh, by that time I had the entire series in high quality in my pc.


----------



## Piyush (Aug 13, 2012)

sygeek said:


> oh, the beyblade era. Once I bought one, and everyone in my colony started buying one as well. We then started having tournaments all the time. Those days were fun..


same here 


pramudit said:


> i still have my beyblades that came with uncle chips... they were packed untill my evil sis opened 'em...
> also got a metal beyblade, 2 funskool one and lots of materials...


me too
I had 1 Dranzer, 1 Galleon, 1 Draciel, 1 Galzzy and 1 Eagle one (forgot the name...which used to jump  )



desiJATT said:


> What about Duel Masters? I had around 200 cards, I remember they were pretty expensive at that time, and I had to convice dad to buy 10 cards every 2 weeks (they came in packs of 10, 50 rupees per pack)  but lost them when I was going to Haridwar in train :'( Saddest part of my life.
> 
> Pokemon Tazoos and then Jenga Cards from Cheetos, those were awesome. I also remember Card Captors, Sakuura from the same, who also became my first anime crush <3



me too collected Duel masters cards
though i personally liked Yu-Gi-Oh more
too bad their cards aint available here


----------



## Renee D. Chumley (Jul 5, 2014)

I can't forget those days. Especially popeye & tom & jerry was great. I would like to download those serials again.


----------



## Anshul Kathet (Sep 26, 2017)

Does someone has Three little pigs symphony in hindi???


----------



## ankushv (Sep 26, 2017)

Doordarshan
He Man , Spider Man Saturday afternoons . 
Giant Robot too (Not a cartoon though)
Man I'm old  !

Sent from my MI 5 using Tapatalk


----------

